# .  (, , , )
.         .


  :
   21001,    




           ,   . .

 ?

    ?        -    ?          ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   . .


 ,   ,     ,       ?   :Big Grin: 




> ?        -    ?          ?


   - .    .

----------

> ,   ,     ,       ?  
> 
> 
> 
>    - .    .


     ?

----------


## Egregor

> .         .
> 
> 
>   :
>    21001,    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   ,   .
      ,         ?

----------

> ,   .
>       ,         ?


          ?
              ,    ?       250 . .  .   ?

----------


## Egregor

> ?
>               ,    ?       250 . .  .   ?


       .       .   ? 
 250 .  -  ,       ?

----------

> .       .   ? 
>  250 .  -  ,       ?


    -,    .
     ? ?

----------


## Egregor

> -,    .


 ,    .



> ? ?


 -   .

----------

> -   .


   ?

           (  )          ,    .          .
      ,     .

----------


## Egregor

> ?


http://www.klerk.ru/news/?137490




> (  )          ,    .          .


 6%, ,  ?    , ..  ,    ( 2009     ).      .
    ,       .



> ,     .


   ,   .
 26(2).    :Smilie:

----------

> http://www.klerk.ru/news/?137490
> 
> 
> 
>  6%, ,  ?    , ..  ,    ( 2009     ).      .
>     ,       .
> 
>    ,   .
>  26(2).


,  6%,      
 !!!

  !!!

----------


## 73

4

----------


## 73

. 6% ,  ,  13%

----------

> 4


    ,    ,           3-        ,                .     - ?          ,  ,       , ,   .

----------


## Egregor

> ,    ,           3-        ,                .     - ?          ,  ,       , ,   .


    .      ,          ?
      ?     (  ,       )       .       , 7  .

----------

> .      ,          ?
>       ?     (  ,       )       .       , 7  .


 ,   -   ?
    ?
   ,      :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

**,   1 .   .

----------

> .      ,          ?
>       ?     (  ,       )       .       , 7  .


    .
    ?
   ?
       ?
   ?      ,        ?
-    ,  ,  ,     ?
    ?
  ?
   ?

----------


## .

> ?


 . , ,        .



> ?


     . 



> ,        ?


 ,    .



> -    ,


  .        ,        :Embarrassment: 
-         ,     FAQ

----------

> .        ,       
> -         ,     FAQ

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

> 


  ,             .   -      ,            .

----------

42301   :Embarrassment:

----------

,          7-        , ?          ,         ?    ?
     ?   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

17  2008*. N*MM-3-09/11@
"     ,   2, 3  23    "

1.*    ,   2, 3  23    :
 N*-09-1 "   ()  ( )"   N*1   ;

----------

> 17  2008*. N*MM-3-09/11@
> "     ,   2, 3  23    "
> 
> 1.*    ,   2, 3  23    :
>  N*-09-1 "   ()  ( )"   N*1   ;


,        ,       .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?    ?


.




> 42301


 -  .  -  .

----------


## .

> 


 



> ?


 



> ?   ?


           ,     - .

----------

!
     .
   .
                  ? ?
         .     ?
         . .    ?
       ,          . ?
         ?
 , !!!!!

----------

.       (  )          .        4849-60     2424-80  ,   .  1  2010 .      -11.

----------

..       ?

----------


## LegO NSK

- .

----------

, ""    ?      " ",   - .
        ....  ,     ...

----------


## .

**,  .       ?       
      ,  ,    ?

----------

> **,  .       ?       
>       ,  ,    ?


 -       .

             -      .      .
-    ,             %%%  (   )  .

----------


## .

> -       .


  :Smilie: 
**,           :Frown:  ,     ,    .         .       ?  ,   ?   :Frown:

----------

.
  .

            .
                 20000   .  :Wow:

----------

,  ,   . 
   ,   ?

----------


## .

> .


  ?          ,     ,     
     ,  ,      ?
**,  . ,

----------

.,   .
  .. 13%   ?

----------

*.*
,      :  :         ,      (            ,  , )              .
       ....
         .
  ?   ,  " "

----------


## LegO NSK

**,         40802 810.      .
          40817 810   423....

----------

?
    ?
      %%%  ?
        ?

             ....

----------


## .

**,      -   .      ,       
      ,    ,   .
       ,     .

----------

....     .....
   ....
       - ...   ?         -

         ?

----------


## .

> - ...   ?         -


   .      .



> ?


  ,   .

----------

> .      . .


   ,     -           .    ,    ? 
  ,   .[/QUOTE]       ? ?

----------


## Larik

**,      ?

----------

> **,      ?

----------


## .

> ? ?


 



> ,     -           .

----------

-                ....        ....    

      -09-1    423......      ?

     2      ,     
     ,     http://www.sbrf.ru/ru/person/bank_cards/

     ?
: "              -  .              ,   ,     (, ),    ."
  : http://www.pravoteka.ru/lib/np/0031/12.html.

   ?

   :      ,   ....       ,    ?

----------


## .

> 2


  ,    .       .        
      . , - ,        



> ,   ....       ,    ?


   .         ?
 ,  ?     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,           ,   -      ,       ,    .

    ,      ,         ,           .         -

----------


## .

,      .     2 .       
 ,

----------

:EEK!: 

 :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      .     2 .       
>  ,


   ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## Entelechy

**, 

,    "       "?  ,      ,   "".   ?

----------


## TataToliatti

> ,      ,


  !

----------

> **, 
> 
> ,    "       "?  ,      ,   "".   ?


  :Redface:

----------


## Entelechy

**, 

, *TataToliatti* . ,     ,    .   ,  ,    .

----------

.         2     .   /   .
  .
   ,         10         ,       ... ..      .        . ?
     ,    .     ?

----------

,  !

----------


## TataToliatti

> ..      .        . ?


      ,           ,        ,     2     ,     ...

----------

> ,           ,        ,     2     ,     ...


,

----------

,        5 . .
     .

      :         -     ,         ?
        ?    ?

----------

,         .     ?     ?

----------

?

----------

.   .
: -     .       ?          ?

----------

> ?


,         ,      


> ?


 


> ?


,

----------

,     .         .       6%    .        .

----------


## LegO NSK

.     .

----------

> .     .


    , .           .
 .   . ,        ?
 :    , , ,   - 
1.     ,       6%?
2.          ,   /   ? 
3.  -  ? -      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,        ?


 

1.   6%
2. .     ,   ,    - 
3.       ?

----------

> 1.   6%
> 2. .     ,   ,    - 
> 3.       ?



2.   ,        ?
3.   ,      ( )           ,      .      -           .     .   -     ,        ,   .  ,     ,     ,      .  ...                .

----------


## .

> 


     .          .

----------

> .          .


  . ,    
 ,  ...  .  !

----------

.
        2010                 .
 15000  
            .
  ()         :  ?

----------


## .

**,   ,     ,     13%
 150001213% = 23400
  6% 15000126%=10800,     50%       ,  5400
     12003.  17403.

----------

> **,   ,     ,     13%
>  150001213% = 23400
>   6% 15000126%=10800,     50%       ,  5400
>      12003.  17403.


,  ,       5997 . (      )
      ,     
  2010       ,    .

----------


## .

> 


     ?     ,   .         :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?     ,   .


 1?
 572   
  1039 .  
   -....
   ,  ,

----------

,         ,  -      ?

----------


## .

.          ,     -  
   .          1   .

----------

> .          ,     -  
>    .          1   .


         (    )
                  (    )

----------


## .

,     10  .     12    .
 ,    ,    ,  ,       :Big Grin:

----------

,      -  .
     ( . ).        ?    ?
 ?  ?

----------


## .

> ( . ).        ?    ?


 .  30

----------

,  :
     :
      3  2009       :      . (    ),     .
    ,     .
  ?
 :   ,           / ,    /     ""
  ?

----------


## .

> .


   ,    ,       .    ,        



> ,           /


  ...   ?   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    ,       .    ,


  ,  .    .



> ...   ?   ?


   ,      (  )
  : "  " --"
              ,           . .
  .

----------


## .

,   
    ,     
  ,       -

----------

!
   -       .  -  .

----------


## .

- ,         :Frown:

----------

:
1.
      .      4  2009    ?       1  2010?
2.
           ?
3.
         ,        (  )
              ?
      ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.  1 .    ,    ,         
3.   .     ,

----------

> 3.   .     ,


    ?

----------


## Larik



----------


## 77

!     , ..     ,   ,     ...
   -         ,      , ..          - ...

       :

1.       ?          ,   ,    ,   ...

2.    1      4  ( )?

3.      -      ?
  " K    ,    "
     ,     -        ?
70.2  70.20.1   70 (      - )??

4.             ?

5.      ?

6.         1     (   )         ?    ,          ? 

7.        ,        ,    ,     6%

8.    -  
 572   
  1039 .  
      .. ??

   . .

----------


## .

*77*,          .               .  ,   .
,              ,

----------


## 77

> *77*,          .               .  ,   .
> ,              ,


,      ,   ,    .    -   ...    -  !            :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*77*,   ,    1      ?    ,     ,            .

----------


## 77

,        :yes: 
      -

----------


## 77

. 8      :Smilie: 
  2010 .   
10392  
572 
1039 
=======
12003 .

+ 6%   
  , , 16000 ,   
(16000*12 . - 12003 . )*6% 
=======
10799,82
: *22802,82*  +   .   (       )

     =   13% = *24960 .*

...
           ,
    -   ,   :Redface:

----------


## .

> : 22802,82


  .      6%,    11520.      ,      50%.      5760.
      12003 +  5760 = 17763 .
 ,           6%.

----------


## 77

> .      6%,    11520.      ,      50%.      5760.
>       12003 +  5760 = 17763 .
>  ,           6%.


  :Wow:    17763,   22802,82 

       ,  ,     ,     ?   -   (   ,    ..),          .   ,   ,       ,  ,       ,    -  ,     ?  ... ((

----------


## .

6%  . 
    ,   .     ?

----------


## 77

> 6%  . 
>     ,   .     ?


      ,    ,    ?      ,      ...

----------


## .

,      .      ,

----------


## 77

.,      ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

> 2.    1      4  ( )?


   4   ,   1 



> 70.2  70.20.1   70


   ,  3



> ?


 



> ?


 



> 1     (   )         ?    ,          ?


 , .     



> ,        ,    ,     6%


 ,    ,        50%.

----------


## 77

.,    !  :Smilie:    .

----------


## 77

> ,        (  )


         .   ,    (  ,        ).  :Hmm:         ?

----------

.         .

----------


## 77

.
       ...
   ,   
     ,     ?            -   ..?

----------

.

----------


## .

*77*,    .

----------


## 77

?     ,    -    ,     :Frown:

----------


## .

.    ,   ,   .

----------

,    ?
 -    ?

----------


## Feminka

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=281713

----------


## 77

:Redface: 
,          ,   . ,      (        ) -  ?     ?

----------

-  .
  ,  2010   :
1.     . 
      .   ....
 ? ...
2.   .   -       (, ....)
3.   
4.   6%,      .1,2,3      50%
   - .
   :      2009 .     .    .        .
      2009 ?

----------


## .

> - .


 



> 2009 ?

----------

> 


 ?
,       :Dezl:

----------


## .

**,    ,     



> ?


  , ? -----

----------


## Merlot

> ,


     ?        ,..                .  .     ,,    ,   .   ,,    ( 6%) .          .      ,        ? ,       ,   ,  ,    (-  ),  .  ,     ., :Smilie: .
  ,...  ,       ,    ,      .   , ? ?         ,    ?

----------


## 77

,         ,   . ,      (        ) -  ?     ?

----------

.
  31      .
    ( )
        (  -  -  ).     11-   .
,   ?
          ,  ?
   -.
     -   31 , .. ,  -  .      .
     .

----------


## Merlot

,  ,    .

----------


## 77

> ,         ,   . ,      (        ) -  ?     ?


*   ?*  :Frown: 
**               ?

----------


## 77

,        
803000	6	,      
803100	1	      
  ,            ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*77*,       ?     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

(   31 )    ?   .   ?

----------


## .

?    ?

----------

,   ,       ,  ,  31   .
        -  .
          .      .
     . -    ,    .
    ?

----------


## .

> . -    ,    .


   .
    ,   .        ,          ,

----------

> .


          ?
                      .
     31        11 ,   .
  - !

----------


## .

> ?


  -? .     .      .         31 .    .     ,       ,

----------


## 77

> *77*,       ?     ?


   !!     ,     , , ,         .   :Big Grin:  

1.                ? 
   ,        
803000 6 ,      
803100 1       
  ,            ? 

2. ,         ,   . ,      (        ) -  ?     ?

       ...        :Wink:      ,       .

----------

> -? .     .      .         31 .    .     ,       ,


.
24-  ....

----------


## .

> ,

----------

.             .          .   (. )         .

----------


## 77

...         ...	  :Frown: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F0%F2%E8%F0%FB



> "    ".


          6 % ??

----------


## .

*77*,

----------


## 77

> *77*,


...  ))
,       :Redface: 
    ,     ...  :Hmm: 
   ,                ,       6% (   ,    ),
..     (      ,  ),     -   , ..              .  ,       , .. ,       :Redface:         .
    ,    ,    
       ,    ,        (         13% ) ?

----------

,     -  ?
       -  1   ,     ,  ,    , ...

----------

:

    :
1.	      2009.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    . 
2.	   . -1153005    95  16.09.08 -   1 .   ,    ,      .    . 
3.	          2009 .          .   -11 +       .  - 1  (  ,    ). 
4.	     (  ).  -1152017 (  58  22.06.09)    30 . 
5.	        (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489 
6.	         -    30  2010 .   .1.5        (    154  31.12.2008 .) 

  :
.1  .  ?       ?
. 2   ,      ,    ...  ...      ?
. 3    11      .   ,        .    .     ?
. 5      ....
. 6    .     .

     ....
  - ?.....

----------


## .

1.  .  50 .      
2.      ? ,      
3.   .  ,      .  -11  

  - ,    .    .  ,     .   1-

----------

> 1.  .  50 .      
> 2.      ? ,      
> 3.   .  ,      .  -11  
> 
>   - ,    .    .  ,     .   1-


1. .  .   ,    ?
  ,       ?

     ,  ,         ....

----------


## .

1.      ,     .

----------

,      1   , ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

""

----------

> ""


   ....      ...

----------


## Andyko

,    ""

----------


## .

**,   ?         1-,       .     ,   :Frown:      ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

, ,       -

----------

> **,   ?         1-,       .     ,       ?


   -             .
            .    .

----------


## 77

, ,    3 .     2   ,    ,    ,   2009         3 .   13%, 
  2010   2011      2 ? 
  -   13%     6% ?
,               ,      ?

----------


## .

> 2010   2011      2 ? 
>   -   13%     6% ?

----------


## 77

??
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/155884/
     N 1

I.   ,     

  2.                   55.21, 55.22,
                                                  55.23.1,
                                                           55.23.2 <*>

----------


## .

.     -   .

----------


## 77

.
    -     - 31 , ..       31    .       (1  - .. 2 )  :Confused: 
        ?            . 
    -   ,              1 .  :Hmm:

----------


## .

-

----------


## 77

> -


     ...
 :Confused: ,      1      -. 
     31   .
   -           ?
        ,          ,         ,        ...

----------


## .

> 


  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 77

...      :yes:  -         


        2- ,           -     2   (  !)
       -        ...

----------


## .

> 


 ?          ,   .      ,    ?
     -     .  - ,        ?  ?  .

----------


## 77

-     -   .
    ,        -       .   ,         31-,             1- ...  :Confused: 
      -          1    . 
,        ??

----------


## .

> 1- ...


     .  ,

----------


## Larky

> .


 ,    /   ... :Smilie:

----------

,       ?

!    13%   ,    !

----------


## 77

> ,       ?
> 
> !    13%   ,    !


 :Big Grin:         ??       ...

----------


## kils

,    (   6%,    )    (  )   (    ,  )
      13%        ?   ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## kils

*FM*,    ,    (   ) ?        ( )      .

----------


## FM

,     ,  ,        .

----------


## kils

,      ? 
,   (  )      13%       ?

----------

("      "),   - . //

----------


## kils

** (    -   ,      ) ,             13%  ,     ?      ?)

----------


## FM

> ,      ?


  :yes: 



> ,   (  )      13%       ?


        ?

----------


## kils

> ?


    .

----------


## FM

,    ,           .

----------


## kils

*FM*,   !
      .

----------


## FM

?   ....

----------


## kils

*FM*,    .

1)        ,      ,   13%,       .
    , ,          .
(              (  ))
 ,        ,           ?
     ,     (  ),       . (      ,         ,        ).

2)  . 
,     ,         . 
       (    ,       ),            (   ),        ,     ()?

3) ,     ,        .     ,   ,  .
     ?        ?  .*.  ,        ,     .

----------


## .

> ,        ,           ?


     .      -    .



> (    ,       ),


        .      (    ),    ,   ,      .    .               ,         .



> ?


 .

----------


## kils

*.*,   ! 
  ,    ,        -13%,      ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## .

> 


   ,    ,     ,    .                 .    ,          .

----------


## kils

*Andyko*, *.*, .   !

----------


## 77

> *FM*        ,     .


  ??
     . 
  12  2009 . N 17-15/022192



> ...                  ,     . ..

----------


## .

*77*,             :Smilie:        .

----------


## 77

,  ,    ,            :Smilie: 
803100  1        
803101  5

----------


## alnightin

,          :    .
  ,  :   - ,   -.

----------


## alnightin

:                  ?

----------


## .

?  :Lupa:

----------

2010 . 
          :
-  (. + )
 ( + ).
    :
1.            12 ,       ?
2.       -                   ,         .        -   -  ,     -         .
3.     ?   ,           -          (       -2)

----------


## .

1. .      50%    . ..     24000,        ,  , , 23000,   11500  .
2.  .     .   ,       .     ,   ,    -  .
3.     .       ,     .      .     ,

----------


## Fraxine

, ,    .     6%,    ,   .      (    ),       .        , ..      . 
     13%? -, ,  6%,    ,       ...,    .

----------


## Andyko

;
         ""

----------


## Igor_st

,    !      ,      ,     :

       6 % (  -    ).        .          ..              .       .

1.	 ,   ,                  :
70.2     

70.3.   ,    

!??

2.	..                  ,          !?

----------


## EugeneD

1. .   2.         .        .  - .

----------


## Igor_st

.    :
..       ,       ,   ,   ,    ,   -   ()        ...  ?!?

        ,             ,                        6 %,      ?!?!?      ,      ,   300 .  ,       !?!?               -   300*12*0,13 = 468 .

  ,      !?

----------


## .

-,       . -,      .     .       -

----------


## Igor_st

! 

..        -  ,   300 .   .  ( 13%)       ,        6%!??!?    ,    !?

----------

..     ,      ,      ?.

----------


## .

.        .

----------

.       ,     .,   .     , .. 13%?      ?  -      .         .. 
  ,         ,       . .

----------


## Igor_st

!     6%,      ,          .   .

  :          -4?!    ,      ,      ,   , . .          .                . 15.1  .
  ,     . 2.5.                05.01.1998  14-  . 5   40               ,         .
           ,         17.07.2006  08-17/2540    ,               40. 
      ,    ,      ,  , ,               ,     (   )   (, /.   )?!     ?!

----------


## .

*Igor_st*,            .      .
   .    . ,      .

----------


## Igor_st

!   .

----------

..           ?

----------


## .

.



> .


     ,        , ,   .  ?
       ?     6%?

----------

.     43 .     6%  .       .

----------

> . 6% ,  ,  13%


          250 ../.
       13% -  32500 .   ,   31000 .       . 
  :
-     .    ,    5000 .   18660 .
-  6%*250000=15000 .    .  7500 .
 18660+5500=24160 .     .
 -    .    7-8 .  .   ,   .

----------


## Igor_st

,       ,     14%    (7275 .)!!??!

http://www.pfrf.ru/rates_premiums/

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------


## lim

> , ,   .  ?


  ,   -   -        ,       :

  15%                 20         ,        ,  ,  ..

  ,          .

----------

.     1  2010. 23    . 
1.      2010.  ?
2.   2011.       ?
3.             ,          ?
.

----------

,  . 
          . ..    60 . .       2,3   ?

----------


## .

.      ,        .    ?

----------

., .
 -  ,            ?

----------


## .

.

----------

.,    :Smilie:

----------


## rendo

> ?          ,   .      ,    ?


.     : 

    ,  -     .        +    -  " ",     ,     .  

1.                  2    (  ),   2   ??

     : 
2.            ,  /                  (       ..)

    ?     \            +  -      /    ? 

3.           ?

----------


## .

> 1.


  .     ,  . ,       



> ,  /


    .          



> ?

----------


## rendo

> .     ,  . ,


    ...            (     )?




> .


        ? 
    ?

----------


## .

> 


 



> ?


  .     .

----------


## rendo

> .     .


    123             ? 

 123.        ()  

   ()  (   () )     *""*  ,      ,


     20   ,    () .

----------


## .

*rendo*,       , ?      ,   .

----------


## rendo

> *rendo*,       , ?      ,   .


*
.*,        ,     ,           123..... 

   -        (   ) 25 ,      26      . 

         1 ,     .    123         ,   20% .... 



p.s.   ,       ...

----------


## .

> .,       ,     ,           123.


       - .         .

----------


## rendo

> - .         .


      ,     .     ..

----------


## .

*rendo*,         :Smilie:

----------


## rendo

> *rendo*,


.,              ,   .   ,     

 :Frown: 

             ,            ? (    https://service.nalog.ru/  3.   )

----------


## Andyko

> 


,
      ?

----------


## rendo

> ,
>       ?


 https://service.nalog.ru/    3.    ....   , ,   

      ,            ..      ...         ?

----------


## rendo

,      
)         (    )         
)     (/     )...

----------


## .

*rendo*,      .       2-,          ,     ,  .        .     100  ,      100   ?  :Smilie: 
   ,    18210102021011000110,    02

----------


## rendo

> *rendo*,      .       2-,          ,     ,  .        .     100  ,      100   ? 
>    ,    18210102021011000110,    02


    ,     .       -        ? 

   2             ? 

 ,             2 : 
1. //      
2.  2           

?

----------


## .

> ,           .     .      .


     ,   .    . 


> 2             ?


     ,      



> 1. //      
>  2.  2

----------


## rendo

> ,   .    .      ,


,   :Smilie: 

             ?  
1)          .  
2)      
3)           ?

----------


## .

1.  
2.  
3.

----------


## rendo

> 


*.,*       ,           -        ... 
         ? 

      (    )   251     /  ...

----------


## .

> -       ..


 . 41 .  -  ,    .     ?

----------


## rendo

> . 41 .  -  ,    .     ?


 ,         251        ,      "217.    -"           . 251      (          251 . ) 
+   251    ""...

...   /     ..  
       ?

----------


## .

> ,      /


    ?     ,     .251  ,   .217  .   -    ,          ?  :Smilie:  
 .251  . ,

----------


## rendo

> ?     ,     .251  ,   .217  .   -    ,          ?  
>  .251  . ,


  ,    ,     , . :Smilie:

----------


## rendo

..       1 ,        

)    (.  ). 
      ,            ,      (      54-),     /    ... 

)     (   ).         ...?

----------


## .

?          ?

----------


## Andyko

/  ?

----------


## rendo

> ?          ?


       /                   . 

       .

----------


## rendo

> /  ?


  -   ,       

  -       ? 
     1      ,            "803101│ 5│  "...               ....

----------


## .

> -       ?


   .  ,   ?       ,   ,    .    -

----------


## rendo

> -


      ...

----------


## .

.   ,   -         ?

----------


## rendo

,     /,   ?

----------


## rendo

> .   ,   -         ?


*.*        . 

    -     /            (   ) -  ???

          ,          .. ..    ,    ,      . 

             ,      .

----------


## .

.       .    ,

----------


## rendo

> .       .    ,


 ,         .   ,       ,    -     -. 

  ,         /         ?        ,            ( 251)             ,  ?

----------


## .

*rendo*,   ,       .        
  ,    ?  ,

----------


## Andyko

> 


;
*rendo*,       ,   , ,

----------


## rendo

> *rendo*,   ,       .        
>   ,    ?  ,





> ;
> *rendo*,       ,   , ,


          ))))      ..

.,         2   " + " (      .   ):   ,      ..

....          (.      ).   2 -  2         ,   ... .

----------


## .



----------


## rendo

> ,   1  2011  10  2012. ?


,       . 

  ,  ,    (       ),     -   251.

         2  2010 . N 20-14/2/092618@,  19  2006 . N 18-12/3/32797@,  9  2005 . N 18-08/3/1464. +
    17  2009 . N 03-07-11/231,  03-11-06/2/23  10.02.2009    ... 

       ...      .. 

      ?    ,    - ....

----------


## .

> ...


    ?  ,     ,      .       .

----------


## rendo

> ?  ,     ,      .       .


    ,         ?           ?

----------


## .

*rendo*,       ,  ,  ,  .    ?
        ,        :Smilie:

----------


## rendo

> *rendo*,       ,  ,  ,  .    ?


  : 
-  -   10 +  
- .      . . - -    (1)    (2)     -       (  ). 

   :    (),   ,   ..... () 3000 .,     -   -        ...     :Smilie:  

     ?

----------


## .

-     .

----------


## rendo

> -     .


   ?

----------


## .



----------


## rendo

> 


  ,            ?

----------


## .

.      ,      .      .    , ..

----------


## rendo

> .      ,      .      .    , ..


  )))                ...."          ___________ ,         . ..." - ? 

   ,         /,            ....    ,   -    ,   /      ?

----------


## .

> 


  -  ,    .       .        ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## rendo

> -  ,    .


       -   .,         - -   ? 




> ,      ?


 ,      ,      ,  ,  2  -     ?

----------


## .

,     ,   ?     ?

----------


## rendo

> ,     ,   ?     ?


,         - , , -,       ...        - ..

             , ..     .              ... 

     ?

----------


## .

?   ,         .       :Smilie:  
      .     ,

----------


## rendo

> ?   ,         .       
>       .     ,


. -  ,   ..        ,         ,           . 

  ,      ,       ""         .. 

           ,                     "         "?

----------


## rendo

> *rendo*,


 ,       /  ,                    (    ??).           /     ... 

          "   "      -,         ?

----------


## .

> . -  ,


     ?      ,        ?  :Smilie:     . .



> ,       /  ,


      -.  "-"  .       ?         ?  :Smilie: 
        ,

----------


## rendo

> ?      ,        ?     . .


           1 : 
1  -   
1  -    
1   -       - - (        1  )

    1  ( 4)  ,       . ,    ". -"     

    ,       ,      ? 




> -.  "-"  .       ?         ? 
>         ,


,        ,      ?

----------


## rendo

> -.  "-"  .       ?         ? 
>         ,


., !      ",        ,      ? "

  -        ,     .       100  -                       ?

----------


## .

> ",        ,      ?


  .   ,    -.     



> 100  -


  .     ,

----------


## rendo

> .     ,


        ,        ,      ? 

           -   -  ( )  " " ?          .      ...

----------


## .

> ,      ?


 



> -   -

----------


## rendo

> 


. 

           ,  ,       .   ?  ,   
  ..

----------


## .

,

----------


## rendo

> ,


 


 _________________    _________________  
  _______________    __________________
/ _________________________________________
/ _________________________________________
 ___________________________


 : __________________________________

  ():
________________________________________________________

  :
_______________________________________________________

 :__________.00 .

 ______________________2011 .       _____________________


 ? 
    "  "  , , ?

----------


## .

.       ,      ? 
     -

----------


## rendo

> ,      ? 
>      -


   "                     "
  -   ,   ,   . 

      -4?

----------


## .

> 


    .   



> -4?


  -4    ,     -4?   :Embarrassment:       ?        :Frown:    -4 -   ,          ?

----------


## rendo

> .   
>   -4    ,     -4?        ?          -4 -   ,          ?


     -4 (),               ""  "".             .       ... 

     ))) 

    " -4"      ?      ?

----------


## .

*rendo*,   ,      .         .
           .                         .     -4
  ,        -4,      .
          .     ( ,  ).        ,  .     - .

----------


## rendo

> *rendo*,   ,      .         .
>            .                         .     -4
>   ,        -4,      .
>           .     ( ,  ).        ,  .     - .


..,  !

----------


## rendo

> *rendo*,      .       2-,          ,     ,  .        .     100  ,      100   ? 
>    ,    18210102021011000110,    02


.                     : 
-        ? 
- "  "  "" -  ? 
- "   "  "" -  ? 
- "  "  "  -" -   ? 
-       -                   ?          ...

----------


## Andyko



----------


## rendo

> 


    ? (               ..)

-       ?
- "  "  "" -  ?
- "   "  "" -  ?
- "  "  "  -" -   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## rendo

> 


        ?

----------


## .

"  - "  :Smilie:

----------


## rendo

!

----------

-    !))

           (1-2-3 ,  ).

 ,      .     ,  .

:

1.         (, )     ?         ?
2. ,       ,   . .       ,    ,    .    ?   ?
3.       ,     (      , ,    ,    ..).  ,       ,  ?
4.   .     ,  .        (,   -  ).      - ?     -     .       ?
5.       (,      2 ,   4  10).

----------

,           2009 .
      2011 ?

----------


## .

?  



> .         (, )     ?         ?


     .     . 



> ,    ,    .


      .  ,                   



> ,


 



> - ?


 



> (,      2 ,   4  10).


      ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,           2009 .
>       2011 ?


  ,      " "
http://forum.klerk.ru/tags.php

----------

> ?  
>      .     . 
>       .  ,                   
> 
> 
>       ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

   .    .
     ,     ,     (     )    ,          .     , , ,   .. -         (     )  ,        ,   .

    -  2  3       (,   ).    .    -       ,    .

----------


## .

.        



> .


        .  ,  ,    .    .



> ,        ,   .


     ,      ?          ,   .       .      . 



> -  2  3       (,   ).


         ,     .   .
        .       ,     ?

----------

> .        
>         .  ,  ,    .    .
>      ,      ?          ,   .       .      . 
>          ,     .   .
>         .       ,     ?


  -  .

   -          ?

 ,          ((((
 -   (((

"       ,   [2]  - (1)   ,    2          .    2     0,005    1". 

 ,    .   ...

,  .
   -  3       .

     .    -   ,       . ,          . 
, ))
 .

----------


## .

> -          ?


 .     .   26.3,        .
    ?    ?



> -   ,       .


    .     
   ,        .      
 ,

----------

> .     .   26.3,        .
>     ?    ?
>     .     
>    ,        .      
>  ,


  FAQ -  (((

,   , .
    .     .     .     1002 . 

,   .

----------

. 1--2  1000  . 100 000  .     1 - 137000  .  2   (((

   -     15%  137000  20 000 ...
  ..       40-50 ...

  .         13%  40-50   ? 
            ?    -   ,   .    -  ?


     -  ?       -          -   6%  ?     -    ?  +     6%  ?     -  ?..

----------


## .

> 2   (


      .          .         



> -          -   6%  ?


   ,     .        ,       .     6% .      44 000 (   ,  ).
 ,      ,    



> ()   ,  ** ,    , ** ;


   ?

----------

> .          .         
>    ,     .        ,       .     6% .      44 000 (   ,  ).
>  ,      ,    
> 
>    ?


 .       ...(

  -              15,  6%?      2 ?
 ,    1000  2  ...    ?   ...

 -      ,       ,   .

    .         .    -       ?

----------


## .

> 15,  6%?


   - .    2    
  -  .        



> .

----------


## cottage

-    .   ,        .
   2 -       -     .          ... 

     -           .

 (  )   -   . 1002  .     ,   -  2  .    -  ?  ?  ?  40-50   . 

1.    ,    2.   2 -   250 000.         .   ,       ,   .
2.  -  44000    +.
3. 70 000.   .   ,     1    ...
4.     ,     ,   6%    ?      ,  ,      ... 
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 2 -       -     .


 , .         .     :Smilie:        -  ,   .
  , ,  6%   15%.    (    ).     .

----------


## cottage

> , .         .           -  ,   .
>   , ,  6%   15%.    (    ).     .


 ,  - )))

 6%  15% - .      6% -    ,        6%?           ...

     6%      6%?


   -       -       ,     -  ,  :Wow:

----------


## .

> 6% -    ,        6%?


   .        .  ,    1   10



> -       -       ,     -  ,


   2000         230  .    20      :Wink:   ,       20   ,      
    ,

----------


## Step26rus

. ,             - 5%(  )    ?
 :Wow:

----------


## .

:Frown:

----------


## Step26rus

(           


,        





 500       

).        .     !?

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------


## Step26rus

> ,   ?


 . !

----------


## .

,   .
  .   .   ,       ,   ,  .

----------


## Step26rus

.1000 /    .1-1,372.2 - 0,34.1000*1,372*0,34 = 466,48 .     .     10000.   30  .= 13 994,4.  ?    (17 152,92  ).
 ?      ?  :Cool:

----------


## .



----------


## Step26rus

.      60.60 000   ?

----------


## .

,     60000  ,       ,

----------

,  ,    72.**

       .           ? 

70.20.1 	     
70.20.2 	      (  , ?)

----------


## Andyko



----------

, ,    ,  ,  ,    -   ,   ?    -    (,   ),   -    .   ,    - . 
  .    .     ,   .     ()    ?  ,        .     . - ,   . - ,  ,    .  ,    ?   / ,             ?            .
   .

----------

!    .               , ..      ,          .   .           1  ()  3600      ,     3            ,       (   !)      ?  :Wink: 

        5000000 ...

----------


## .

> 5000000 ...


 .        60 .  12     




> 1  ()


       , ?        ,    , ,

----------

,        ,   , .  ,     ,      !     3                                      ?

----------


## .

**,       ,       .       .             ?

----------

,    ,   ,    ?            ,   .     ?       12 ,        12 ?

----------

,              ,      1 ?         ?

----------


## .

> 12 ?


       12 ,     .  ,           .
  ,     ,    --,   ,        ?  .      ,         :Smilie: 
      ,  .        , ,

----------

.   13%  ,  6%     +     /,    +  +     /,      .            ?       -     ?   50%  .

----------


## .

> ?


    ,    ?     , .   -     ,

----------

